# Why "World Opinion" is worthless....



## Cdn Blackshirt (1 Aug 2006)

Definitely the best op-ed of the day....


Matthew.    



> http://www.townhall.com/Columnists/DennisPrager/2006/08/01/world_opinion_is_worthless
> by Dennis Prager
> 
> If you are ever morally confused about a major world issue, here is a rule that is almost never violated: Whenever you hear that "world opinion" holds a view, assume it is morally wrong.
> ...


----------



## GAP (1 Aug 2006)

Pretty accurate


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2006)

Israel propaganda.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Aug 2006)

I do agree with pretty much everything stated.  However, I think this article is also leaning towards a bias and we have to be careful to not give a thumbs up and take it as gospel.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Aug 2006)

balderdash! It's all Halliburton's fault!


----------



## Infanteer (2 Aug 2006)

Unfortunately, a worthless article.

Don't believe world opinion counts?  Ask the US how Vietnam went.  Doesn't matter how proficient your military is; the chair can be kicked out from under it if you lose politically (some German talked about that).

It doesn't take a genius to figure out why the Islamic world is rallying behind Hezbollah and Lebanon.  No, it's not because they are all dyed in the wool fanatics.  You ain't going to secure peace by pissing off the one billion folks who aren't in it for the Jihad.


----------



## DBA (2 Aug 2006)

There is no peace to secure with an armed group on your border with the expressed intent in words and deeds of genocide against you. The only other option is to stick your head in the sand in an act of self delusion. The world can't be relied on to come to the rescue of those facing destruction. Israel must counter threats to it's existence in order to survive. The last time soldiers were kindnapped Israel did end up freeing some prisoners to get them back. Only they got corpses that showed signs of torture. So when eight soldiers are killed and two taken prisoner it's not that surprising what the response has been. 

World opinion is useless because it can't be relied on to result in any action when your in need. So world opinion condemns the slaughter in Darfur yet every week more are butchered, raped and driven off their lands. Israel could make every concession and in 20 years when the Arab nations group together and try and destroy it yet again they would still be on their own on the ground regardless of what world opinion at the time is.  I wouldn't even take this as a condemnation of world opinion just the reality of it's limitations.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Aug 2006)

Or in short, opinions are like arseholes.  Everyone has one, and they usually stink.


----------



## rifleman (2 Aug 2006)

I guess thats just his opinion


----------



## North Star (2 Aug 2006)

Close to the mark, but yes, it screams of a bias. 

I find the whole Lebanon situation really sad. But what I find tragic is that in the Sudan, thousands more have died at the hands of proxy forces controlled by the government in Khartoum. It's all about information war I suppose, and how convenient a locale is for media folks to get their picture for the 6 o'clock.


----------



## Bo (2 Aug 2006)

> To describe as "radical" those who wish to preserve the man-woman-based definition of marriage known to every civilization is to stand the word on its head.


http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=50524

I guess he values world opinion when it suits his anti-gay marriage agenda.

I love the title of one of his articles:

The Islamic threat is greater than German and Soviet threats were

Could this guy be anymore right-wing?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Aug 2006)

The war on terror (re Radical Islam) is no different then the fight against Germany or the Soviets in the sense that its a battle of ideals.  They want the entire planet to be Muslim, Russia wanted to spread communism and the Germans their own idea's.  Yes I realize that it is simplistic but his idea isn't just being held by him but others as well.


----------



## Bo (2 Aug 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> The war on terror (re Radical Islam) is no different then the fight against Germany or the Soviets in the sense that its a battle of ideals.  They want the entire planet to be Muslim, Russia wanted to spread communism and the Germans their own idea's.  Yes I realize that it is simplistic but his idea isn't just being held by him but others as well.



Yes but those idea's were held by powerful nations rivaling that of the US. There was a level playing field.

Here, we have radical Islamists with no real military, living off of charity from other countries and yet, they pose a great threat?


----------



## CanadaPhil (2 Aug 2006)

Bo, there you go again. 

Always putting questions to others WITHOUT answering questions put DIRECTLY to you.

Remember that one I asked you in the Lebanon thread a short time ago?? I couldn't find a response to it yet.

Here it is again..........


Bo, would you kindly review the video at the following link. Don't worry, its quite short and quite self explanatory. It wont take away from any of your "Fisking" time. 

Bo, would you kindly review the video at the following link. Don't worry, its quite short and quite self explanatory. It wont take away from any of your "Fisking" time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaO-3hXeIEs

I'm curious...These Lebanese government figures of 700 "civilian" and 50 "Hezbollah" are rather curious. (cough..BS...cough)

Do me a favour and answer the following question if you would Bo, since you like to pose questions of your own.....

Would the truck driver and assorted missile crew (or anyone else for that matter)  who took cover in the building in the above clip be in the "civilian" or "Hezbollah" dead tally from your point of view??


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Would you kindly answer the question above please.


----------



## GAP (2 Aug 2006)

this must be more Israeli propaganda
---That hospital? are they using the weapons to fight off the rats maybe? 

(Watch Israeli video showing soldiers searching the hospital -- 1:34)

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/02/mideast.main/index.html


----------



## tourza (2 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, a worthless article.
> 
> Don't believe world opinion counts?  Ask the US how Vietnam went.  Doesn't matter how proficient your military is; the chair can be kicked out from under it if you lose politically (some German talked about that).
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to figure out why the Islamic world is rallying behind Hezbollah and Lebanon.  No, it's not because they are all dyed in the wool fanatics.  You ain't going to secure peace by pissing off the one billion folks who aren't in it for the Jihad.



Good post. Insightful.

This is from memory: 

A Vietnamese general (could have been a Viet Cong) was speaking with a reporter (could have been a writer) after the fall of Saigon and the reunification of Vietnam, and said something to the effect that (paraphrase ahead) 'we didn't win the war against the Americans on the Ho Chi Minh trail or in the jungles or on the streets of Saigon (before name change), we won the war on the streets of Washington, on the campus of UCLA, on the streets of Chicago, ... etc."


----------



## armyvern (2 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> Here, we have radical Islamists with no real military, living off of charity from other countries and yet, they pose a great threat?



It is not monetary wealth nor weapons which make a person or group dangerous or a great threat. 

Rather, it is the tactics they choose to employ with what they do posess.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Aug 2006)

well, "World Opinion" is useless to Israel because they have long ago decided that nobody else in the world cares about them. So they don't care right back. 

"World Opinion" is useless to most of those we regard as enemies, because they are, for the most part, bad guys. And bad guys don't care what you think of them, as long as they get their way.

"World Opinion" means a lot to us. Sometimes, I don't know if that makes us better, or just stupid.


----------



## Bo (3 Aug 2006)

CanadaPhil said:
			
		

> Bo, would you kindly review the video at the following link. Don't worry, its quite short and quite self explanatory. It wont take away from any of your "Fisking" time.
> 
> Bo, would you kindly review the video at the following link. Don't worry, its quite short and quite self explanatory. It wont take away from any of your "Fisking" time.
> 
> ...



IMO, the guys driving the truck and the missle crew are Hezbollah. People in the building could go either way, though I have trouble believing women or children could be considered Hezbollah.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> IMO, the guys driving the truck and the missile crew are Hezbollah. People in the building could go either way, though I have trouble believing women or children could be considered Hezbollah.



Okay, then it is Darwinism, right?  The dumb shall be culled from the herd.  Because if I was living in a Lebanese apartment, and my parking space was taken by a missile truck, I think I would get the hell out of Dodge pretty quick.  More likely is that the civilians are not allowed to leave, and are being kept for potential photo ops after the building comes down.  I hope after this war is done, there are people willing to come forward and tell the stories of what Hezbollah is doing behind the scenes.  

And what is the correct spelling of that group anyway?  Hezbollah, Hizbolla, Hizbellah  ???


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

What I find interesting is the fact that so many Journalists are coming clean after leaving Lebanon, as to how they were taken around and controlled in what they saw by "Hezbollah Handlers".  CNN's Nick Robertson has stated this on the Program 'Reliable Sources'.  Time correspondent Christopher Engles has come forward with similar claims.  There are, perhaps, dozens of Journalists from several nations stating these facts.  Some controversy about the photos and Time Stamps have arisen, and as I have stated, I don't think a Professional Photo Journalist would make a mistake like that.  Another question I overheard on a radio show, was the fact that the people photographed were the same people 'posing' in similar photos back in 1998.  Coincidence?  

Questions of body counts.  How do you verify, if so many have already fled the country?  Could some of those numbers have been transferred over to the KIA lists?  We will never know until the fighting stops and normalicy returns to Lebanon.


----------

